# creer un widget konfabluator avec HTML?



## simox1 (27 Novembre 2005)

salut !! est que c'est possible de developper un widget konfabulator avec du HTML
Merci


----------



## tatouille (28 Novembre 2005)

simox1 a dit:
			
		

> salut !! est que c'est possible de developper un widget konfabulator avec du HTML
> Merci



http://www.konfabulator.com/workshop


----------

